# Successful Vineyard Establishment/ Management



## theprodigy (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello fellow wine makers and grape growers. Excited to be here. This is my first post and I wanted to talk about some tips for establishing a vineyard.

Well we gotta make money or at least get as much bang for our buck. Maximizing either or both yield and quality is essential (thus the return) of our fruit that our vineyards are capable of producing. We have to be aware of limits of our vines and also know are capacity/quality limits. We are looking for the sweet spot and balance is key. Be aware of your vineyards limits.

Ensure that the grapes produced have a good home every year.

You gotta establish a reputation for the vineyard as an honest, quality supplier of fruit which wines of excellence are produced every year.

Perform all vineyard operations in a sustainable matter. Less is more no over irrigating/fertilizing or spraying

Viticulture is continually evolving. Always be open to new techniques and ideas.

Respect mother nature. Always be grateful for any good fortunate and appreciative of the help of others. Remain in constant awe of the majic of grape growing and wine making.

Know the vineyard. utilize your own two eyes and feet as your most valuable tools.

I'm just getting into the game but I love everything there is about grape growing and wine making. there is so much more i need to do and explore.

How do we get there?

do your research. take a class, talk to experts, read a book, infield expierence but we need to make correct decisions both pre and post plant. Knowledge is power.
budgeting
site selection- slope,aspect, elevation
soil analysis, prep row orientation
variety
rootstock
training/trellising
pruning
vineyard floor management (cover crops)
nutrition
irrigation
disease,pest,weed control
canopy and yield management
maturity/harvest decisions

With all this we can strive to optimal functionality which equals maximimum photosynthesis.

How do we sustain and promote maximal photosynthesis while maintaining fresh fruit quality?

establish healthy vines from day 1 by supplying adequate room, water, nutrients, and freeedom from soil borne, root feeding pests like nematodes and phylloxer to encourage strong root growth

establish a framework (trunk, cordons) for the vine through proper trellising that will last 20-40 years

spread out vine foliage on the trellis for best use of avaliable light on both fruit an leave to minimize shading, promtote bud fruitfulness (in following years) and to ensure adequate production of carboyhydrates for ripening fruit and for storgage in trunk and roots for follwing spring.

keep your canopy free of pests and disease

manipulate your shoots and leaves (removal/positions) to lessen shading and increase amountt of incidental light on the interior portion of canaopy.

listen to your vines adjust bud number or number of clusters according to vigor


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 28, 2012)

28 views and no replies...so i thought i would chime in....i did not write the above post  just so ya know to coin a phrase


----------



## theprodigy (Jan 30, 2012)

Vineyard design and establishment

Some of these are standard and some are my opinions. Please take this into consideration and please enjoy or add on.

Longer rows are better- Fewer end posts, take less labor time (tractor turning) less gas, ect.
Optimize performance = No blank spaces beetween vines.
Row spacing = 9 to 12 ft. ( Depends on equiptment size) Excesivally wide rows do not optimally intercept sunlight., therefor productucivity is compromised. Narrow rows, may shade eachother. Yields could be increased with narrow rows but fruit quality can be compromised. Canopy height ratio should not be less then 1:1 due to shading by adjacent rows.
Vine spacing within rows- 6-8ft, depends on vigor. Do not plant vines to close together if plants are real vigorous.
Slope = across slope or contoured. 
Directions or rows North/South preferred. Best row orientation if doable is NNE-SSW for most even distrubution of AM and PM sun.

To avoid shading canopy. Height to row should be 1:1. If 6" high canopy spacing needs minimum 6' row spacing.

High cordon or Kiffenil= 3 wires. Vertical shooting position = 5-7 wires. genova doublecurtain 3-4 wires.

Wood steels or posts spaced 21,24, or 28 ft apart. Spacing depends on vine spacing
Strong end post design. I'm going to be using earth anchors, you can also use a tie back post or other end posts.

When planting- Dormant vines are easy to work with. Green growing vines can be subjecct to shock and exsposure. Plant after danger of frost freeze has passed. If you plant in July be careful of heat. Soak dormants in H20 the day before planting. Keep covered/moist in field to minimize dehydration.


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 1, 2012)

Is the NNE-SSW true for all regions or does each region have their own preferred position.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 1, 2012)

In general that orientation works well, but some studies don't back it up that they are the best everywhere.


----------



## Trieste (Apr 21, 2012)

I've unfortunately got a small site that will only allow E-W rows, or I'd have to have a bunch of short NS rows. Any advice to maximize sun exposure?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 21, 2012)

I use E-W orientation sucessfully in NENY. Keep the canopy as open as you can.


----------



## Trieste (Apr 22, 2012)

That's very encouraging! Thanks.


----------

